# Error: Regenerating GNU info directory index...

## cirad

Bei manchen Sachen wie acroread kriege ich Fehlermeldungen der Art:

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 66 info files: 1 errors; run with emerge --verbose to view errors.

Sicherlich, es läuft auch alles, wenn ich das ignoriere. Aber es stört mich.  :Wink: 

Ein remerge mit -v ergibt dann:

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

install-info: menu item `Bash' already exists, for file `bash'

 * Processed 63 info files; 1 errors.

Gut, nur weiß ich leider immer noch nicht, wie ich das nun fixen soll. Hat jemand eine Idee?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Klingt eher danach, als ob er eine Verknüpfung anlegen wollte, die schon existiert...

----------

## cirad

Naja, ich habe von info leider nicht so die Ahnung. Menu item ... wo bitte sehr? Ich meine, irgendwo muß Bash ja schon existieren, dann könnte ich es kicken und dann kann er es meinetwegen neu anlegen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Was hast du denn zum Beispiel installiert, dass der Fehler kam?

So kann man das halt schlecht nachvollziehen.

----------

## cirad

Nichts, nur normal Gentoo installiert, vielleicht auch noch zsh, irssi und elinks (ohne X). Das weiß ich nicht mehr genau.

----------

## RoeR

schon neuigkeiten an der Front ? habe heute gentoo fresh from scratch installiert und dabei ist derselbe Fehler aufgetreten .. 

Weiss schon wer wie man das behebt .. Nicht dasses mich stören würde, aber es is halt ein kosmetischer Fehler .. weil auswirkungen scheint er ja keine zuhaben .. 

Rein interessenmaessig waers aber wirklich interessant wo das herkommt und wie man es ausschlaten kann .. 

LG RoeR

----------

## Robelix

Würd' mich auch interessieren...

Bei mir sind's schon 3 davon, neben Bash auch noch gnupg und gpgme.

Robelix

----------

## Lenz

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, und würde mich auch freuen, wenn jemand wüsste woran das liegt.

----------

## amne

Ist als Bug 23939 bekannt.

----------

## tobimat80

Jepp, das Prob hab ich auch:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Regenerating GNU info directory index...
> 
> install-info: warning: no info dir entry in `/usr/share/info/mjpeg-howto.info-2.gz'
> 
> install-info: warning: no info dir entry in `/usr/share/info/mjpeg-howto.info-3.gz'
> ...

 

Siehe auch hier und da.

----------

